# Peeling Lips



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

I've had this problem like forever. I can't remember exactly when it started, but my lips would constantly peel no matter wut. I tried putting on chapsticks, Vaseline and all of that other stuff, but still peels. It's even worse when they get wet with water. My lips would turn all white its disgusting lol. Read online thats its called exfoliative cheilitis. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

My lips peel a lot, too. I don't know what causes it.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

See a dermatologist.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

s1gh said:


> I've had this problem like forever. I can't remember exactly when it started, but my lips would constantly peel no matter wut. I tried putting on chapsticks, Vaseline and all of that other stuff, but still peels. It's even worse when they get wet with water. My lips would turn all white its disgusting lol. Read online thats its called exfoliative cheilitis. Anyone else have this problem?


Yeah every since i can remember


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

GAHHHH I hate when that happens, only during winter though when its really dry does it ever happen thank goodness. Never gotten bad enough to do anything about it though lol.


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

I've found lip scrubs to be really helpful. They have kind of a gritty texture, and you just rub them on your lips and they slough off the dead skin cells. I also have found that in order to keep my lips from chapping, I have to make sure I'm wearing lip balm 24/7. It's annoying to have to keep applying it, but it works really well for me.


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

Do you lick your lips a lot? if you do that's probably why.


----------



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> See a dermatologist.


 yea, i really should lol


----------



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

Jene said:


> I've found lip scrubs to be really helpful. They have kind of a gritty texture, and you just rub them on your lips and they slough off the dead skin cells. I also have found that in order to keep my lips from chapping, I have to make sure I'm wearing lip balm 24/7. It's annoying to have to keep applying it, but it works really well for me.


 Yea i used to do the same with like a toothbrush to like get rid of all the dead skin and apply chapstick, but got so tired of doing that lol. If i don't find something that works mite go back to doing that.


----------



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

A name said:


> Do you lick your lips a lot? if you do that's probably why.


 I used to, but i stopped doing that for a while now. I don't even let water from a water bottle touch my lips anymore lol


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a bad habit of biting them when I'm nervous. :/


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

Not enough water maybe..


----------

